# Kimbo Slice vs Ken Shamrock



## K1 (Feb 27, 2015)

In his return to MMA, Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson will fight the man he was originally pitted against seven years ago.

Slice (4-2) will take on UFC Hall of Famer Ken Shamrock (28-15-2) this summer. Officials today announced the bout.

The event takes place June 20 at Scottrade Center in St. Louis. Slice vs. Shamrock headlines the Spike TV-televised main card, which follows prelims on MMAjunkie.

The Bellator event takes place the same day as UFC Fight Night 69 in Berlin.

Bellator recently announced a new deal with Slice, a 41-year-old Bahamian-born fighter who hasn’t competed in MMA since a 2010 UFC loss to Matt Mitrione.

Slice is veteran slugger previously known for a series of underground fights posted to YouTube, and later for a career with the now-defunct EliteXC promotion and eventually the UFC.

Slice had a brief run in the UFC and on “The Ultimate Fighter 10″ after an upset loss to Seth Petruzelli in 2008 and the subsequent collapse of EliteXC, which featured him prominently in a series of highly promoted network-televised events on CBS. Slice was actually supposed to fight Shamrock, but after the MMA trailblazer suffered a cut just prior to the fight, Petruzelli stepped in as a replacement and pulled off the upset.

“I remember how excited I was when this fight was originally announced, and how disappointed I was when it didn’t come to fruition at that time,” Bellator President Scott Coker stated. “I’m very happy we were able to put this one together because I know these guys still have a lot of unfinished business to take care of, and when they do, it will be something special.”

In recent years, Slice had turned his attention to pro boxing, where he racked up a 7-0 mark against a string of largely overmatched opponents.

Shamrock, meanwhile, has been on the sidelines since November 2010. The 22-year pro was slated for an April bareknuckle-boxing bout, which according to Shamrock, will take place at a later date (via Twitter):



> Thank you for all the support. Do NOT miss this fight. It is my warmup before the bare knuckle fight later this summer. God bless.



Shamrock, 51, competed at the first UFC event, eventually won a title, earned a UFC Hall of Fame induction and fought for a variety of organizations across the globe during his lengthy career.


----------



## kubes (Feb 27, 2015)

This fight will be interesting. Every time I think ken has finally retired I see him on a fight card


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Kimbo is going to slaughter Ken.


----------



## kubes (Feb 27, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Kimbo is going to slaughter Ken.




I was kind of thinking that too but I don't think kimbo has been active since he lost to Matt mitrioni


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Not sure what Ken has been up to,  but Kimbo has been boxing and should be in pretty good shape.  Ken is older and has a lot of hard miles on him.  I think Kimbo is going to knock him out early.  Dude has an iron jaw nasty haymaker.


----------



## kubes (Feb 27, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Not sure what Ken has been up to,  but Kimbo has been boxing and should be in pretty good shape.  Ken is older and has a lot of hard miles on him.  I think Kimbo is going to knock him out early.  Dude has an iron jaw nasty haymaker.




Oh yeah Ken sucks. He was good back in the day but he really needs to hang up the gloves. He must need the money


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 27, 2015)

aren't these guys to old to be fighting, someone might break a hip lmfao &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't believe anyone would even be interested in watching this.


----------



## kubes (Feb 27, 2015)

If it's free I will watch it but couldn't imagine this being a pay per view


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

You think that's bad,  watch the fight between mark Kerr and Oleg Taktarov.  If you are not familiar with either one, watch their old videos. Both were animals bit this fight was just really really sad. Mark Kerr's documentary "The Smashing Machine"  is a good watch as well. 
Oleg Taktarov v Mark Kerr: [ame]http://youtu.be/7lqqUhpywYM[/ame]


----------



## K1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ken isn't looking overly bad for 51yr old...My bet's on Ken with a submission but, we'll see how the jaw holds up after the first hit or two!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

At least Ken's gyno is gone, lol.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 27, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> You think that's bad,  watch the fight between mark Kerr and Oleg Taktarov.  If you are not familiar with either one, watch their old videos. Both were animals bit this fight was just really really sad. Mark Kerr's documentary "The Smashing Machine"  is a good watch as well.
> Oleg Taktarov v Mark Kerr: http://youtu.be/7lqqUhpywYM



Ken is going to get crushed!  1st round KO!!  The only prayer he has is if he shoots on Kimbo, takes him down, and manages to get a submission...If he stands with Kimbo it's lights out quick!!

Magnus those guys were great to watch.  I'm old enough to have watched the first UFC and the Pride era.  Mark Kerr was on his way to something great but got massively derailed.  Speaking of Taktarov, there's a member at PM, he doesn't post anymore...michaelthomasj...I think that's his screen name...Anyway, he fought Takatorov a long time ago!...I'm not sure if it was an mma style fight or grappling.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 27, 2015)

Ken needs to look like his old self for this fight!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

> Magnus those guys were great to watch.  I'm old enough to have watched the first UFC and the Pride era.  Mark Kerr was on his way to something great but got massively derailed.  Speaking of Taktarov, there's a member at PM, he doesn't post anymore...michaelthomasj...I think that's his screen name...Anyway, he fought Takatorov a long time ago!...I'm not sure if it was an mma style fight or grappling.



That's cool,  never knew that of michaelthomasj.  Those first matches were brutal.  Kerr,  Coleman, Tank, Taktarov,  Frye, Yoshihero, Gracie.  All fun to watch.   I remember watching Kevin Randalman drop Fedor Emelianenko right on his head.  I thought he killed him.  Not only did Fedor get up,  but won the fight.  Those guys were beasts.  Lots of dilaudid back then. Fedor vs Randleman - Suplex: [ame]http://youtu.be/FtFvR7QRmow[/ame]


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2015)

Did the test for AAS back in the early days.  Maybe that's why Ken Shamrock looks so much smaller now.  I know he's 20 years older, but  a 51 year old man is fully capable of looking like he used to.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say no


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah.  I'd say they didn't.  I used to love the old fights.  No time limits, no pulling em from the mat for restarts, etc


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2015)

And almost no rules



AND THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 28, 2015)

There was never drug testing in PRIDE and not in the UFC for a fairly long time.

Magnus you're bringing me back to a time when I LOVED watching PRIDE.  I don't think it was ever quite the caliber of the UFC but fun to watch!  You posted that picture of Bob Sapp...There's a guy who should never have lost a fight, except for the fact that he never learned to fight! LOL!!  He swung like a girl...To bad there was 100lb arm attached to it! Hahahaha!!  When he beat Ernesto Hoost it just about killed me!

That Fedor - Randleman fight was great...Fedor didn't even skip a beat after after he got dumped on his head!  Another fight that I liked was when Fedor fought Fujita...Fujita caught him and almost KO'd him but Fedor clinched, got his bearings, and won the fight!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dcAQz8c3hM


----------



## kubes (Feb 28, 2015)

Pride was a great fight promotion and I liked dream too. What happened to dream fighting?


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 28, 2015)

DREAM was good too!  There was Hero's before that.  Dream struck up a deal with Elite XC and later Strikeforce which allowed fighters from both organizations to fight in the other promotion!  DREAM eventually went broke in 2012 and were out of business in June 2012.  On New Years of 2012, DREAM put on a New Years Eve show funded by GLORY.


----------



## kubes (Mar 1, 2015)

Bro I miss dream and pride so much. Wish we had another over sea organization like that again. We're did the dream fighters go like aoiki go?


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 1, 2015)

kubes said:


> Bro I miss dream and pride so much. Wish we had another over sea organization like that again. We're did the dream fighters go like aoiki go?



Aoki is in One FC which is the newest Japanese promotion...He's the Lightweight Champion!  Ben Askren is the Welterweight Champion there.  I haven't seen any deals to televise their fights.  I wish AXSTV would strike a deal with them!

http://www.onefc.com/


----------



## kubes (Mar 1, 2015)

*Bio* said:


> Aoki is in One FC which is the newest Japanese promotion...He's the Lightweight Champion!  Ben Askren is the Welterweight Champion there.  I haven't seen any deals to televise their fights.  I wish AXSTV would strike a deal with them!
> 
> http://www.onefc.com/




Do they get any tv time. Seems like I do remember seeing something about that but the last time I saw him fight was against Eddie Alvarez


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2015)

On the fight, I predict if Ken gets Kimbo on the ground...He will destroy Kimbo.  He's older but I remember the heart he had in there when there were basically no rules.
If I remember right, I've seen him fight for hours with no break.
Wasn't it him and Dan Severen that battled and Dan refused to tap with a broken leg?  That's fucking tough there


----------



## kubes (Mar 4, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> On the fight, I predict if Ken gets Kimbo on the ground...He will destroy Kimbo.  He's older but I remember the heart he had in there when there were basically no rules.
> If I remember right, I've seen him fight for hours with no break.
> Wasn't it him and Dan Severen that battled and Dan refused to tap with a broken leg?  That's fucking tough there




Ken is just not the same. After loosing those 3 fights to Tito he gas just never been the same. Kimbo is not going to want anything to do with this fight going to the ground. I see I big knock out in round one


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 4, 2015)

I seen Kimbo here in a boxing match.
He fought a local young mid-lower level MMA guy.

His opponent backed out or there was some problem.
So this kid was a replacement. He was whipping kimbos ass.
Kimbo looked old and weak.

Not sure how old or what kind of shape
Shamrock is in but I imagine if it's MMA
He will have no troubles with Kimbo


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 4, 2015)

Should be interesting only if if doesn't go all rounds. I don't think anyone wants to see 2 old guys fighting in the later rounds.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know what to think about this fight...lol. Would have been an interesting fight maybe 15-20 years ago


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 4, 2015)

pesty4077 said:


> Should be interesting only if if doesn't go all rounds. I don't think anyone wants to see 2 old guys fighting in the later rounds.



Hey Pesty good to see you over here man.
I agree with youi an BMJ.
Itll be like the hall of fame game.


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 5, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> Hey Pesty good to see you over here man.
> I agree with youi an BMJ.
> Itll be like the hall of fame game.



Thanks Rajjin, if this goes later rounds, thy will gas out and it won't be a good fight anymore. I think it won't last more then 1 round though.


----------

